# WarMill's Plog of Awesomeness! CAD, lasers, CNCs, and more! (image heavy!)



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all!

Me and my friend have just started getting back into the hobby after a long break for that stoopid "Real Life" thing, and are looking to show off some of the things we're making. We're doing lots of stuff with CAD as we're both massive PC geeks, with a definitive emphasis on 40K as guys with guns are way cooler than guys with bows and arrows.

We've started doing a few commissions, so if anyone's interested PM us with requirements and we'll look to sort you out!

Projects we've got in the pipeline include:









Large laser-engraved bases that can be either left clear as seen above or painted up:









































A conversion kit to turn a Valkyrie into an Avatar-style VTOL aircraft:









































Custom doors for Rhinos, etc:

















Super-sexy display bases:

































and even our own armies, though this is likely to be a slow one!:

















with our own personalised bases:

















We'll mostly be updating on DakkaDakka on our threads http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/359778.page and http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/358792.page as we barely have time in the evenings to work through these projects let alone do the web stuff, but we will post some of the more interesting things over here.

Look forward to being part of this community, we'll try and do another update this weekend.

Cheers all!
Harry - Warmill


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

love the bases they look awesome


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

some very cool ideas here - i particularly like the basses with debossed sword icons etc painted up naturally; very cool  that valkyrie conversion looks VERY interesting...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

hmmm Very cool stuff. Where did you get that done?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some really neat looking stuff! Hope you do keep us updated.


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments guys!

@Chaosftw
We've made it all ourselves! We're fortunate enough to have access to some pretty serious kit. I have a CNC machine sat in my dining room (much to my girlfriend's annoyance) and my friend has access to a laser and 3D printer at work, though we're buying our own laser cutter at the mo.

@Vorropohaiah
Thanks, it's something I started about 6 months ago when we were buying our house, and all my tools were in boxes. The only thing I had out was my PC and the CNC, so I figured I'd try to do my own conversion kit completely on it. We're trying to machine sprues for the whole thing to make casting easier, but it's sort of on hold at the mo while we get other things up and running, including our website. Hope to get back on it soon though!








Prototype sprue for the Valkyrie turret. I've got as far as cutting a tester, but the supports weren't strong enough and it exploded. Woops.









I don't want to end up with a dozen different threads to update, so will keep things pretty centralised at the mo, but may set up one Plog for bases and keep everything else here, we shall see.

Harry - Warmill


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great. Was interesting to see some (I believe) some Scythes of the Emperor logos there?


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Looks great. Was interesting to see some (I believe) some Scythes of the Emperor logos there?


The shadow base was a commission for a chap over on dakka we just finished, I don't know what his chapter is called but yeah, it's a modified scythes logo with added scroll and text. Hopefully he'll update with some pics once they get to him. We also made a set of rhino doors with the same logo on.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

WarMill said:


> The shadow base was a commission for a chap over on dakka we just finished, I don't know what his chapter is called but yeah, it's a modified scythes logo with added scroll and text. Hopefully he'll update with some pics once they get to him. We also made a set of rhino doors with the same logo on.


To me, you'd have to be really careful in which models you gave those nice bases to because, let's be honest....we like dudding them up with various terrain and whatnot. Would almost be a crime to do them up like normal, but also would feel.....odd...to see such a clear (yet decorative) base on many mini's.


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

They don't have to be clear


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

WarMill said:


> They don't have to be clear


Yeah, but you know what I mean. lol


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Damm it, i wish i had known about you guys a month ago, otherwise i would asked about a GK base comission for my tourny army. Bit late now with the tourny 9 days away.........lol


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

D'oh! We did originally register on Heresy about a month ago, but we had so many things on the go we never got round to posting! We've got a bunch of our Grey Knight-ish designs made up if they're of interest to you, though I guess the limiting factor would be how quickly you could rebase your army. Oh well, we'll be here for your next army 









a few of our 40mm designs


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the other thing that makes it ackward, is the long bank holiday weekend coming up, i could probaly rebase em in time, but the long weekend fucks that up.............lol.
out of intreste, how much would be for 10x 40mm bases, 16x 25mm base's and1x dreadknight base (all clear to make the army stand out)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it possible to add a chamfer to the edge of the bases, so that they look more like the Games Workshop ones? Otherwise they look really awesome and that Ork is really well painted.


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

We're doing custom bases for £5 for 5x25mm, 3x40mm or 1x60mm (dreadnought size). A dreadknight-size base would be between £9 to £14 depending on the amount of fancy detail. As a guide, one like this:








would be £9, one like this:







or:








would run you £14 due to the complex engraving.
So for your whole army you'd be looking at about £40 to £45 depending on design. Not too shabby when you can have them personalised with your own logo, army name etc eh?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad atall for pricing, in the future, i may get some bases if you guys are willing to ship outside of the UK, like overseas


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

wombat_tree said:


> Is it possible to add a chamfer to the edge of the bases, so that they look more like the Games Workshop ones? Otherwise they look really awesome and that Ork is really well painted.


With the laser-cut ones, not really as the beam cuts straight down. We've been working on some CNCed designs to be cast out of resin, like the Warmill one on the purple marine on the 1st page which do have chamfered edges. We're designing some with pockets cut out that can have personalised highly-detailed engraved panels slotted in, but we're still working on these.
These are some early designs:
















So the shield and semi-circle are where you could specify your own chapter logo, and even have a name panel engraved to fit into the scroll, but like I said we're still developing these.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

They look really impressive.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

these look great. any space wolves ones in the pipeline? These look great but they don't look very wolfy


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work .


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> these look great. any space wolves ones in the pipeline? These look great but they don't look very wolfy


Ah-hah, funny you should ask that. We've come up with a few early concepts for space wolf-based designs, so far mostly ones that would be resin poured, but it wouldn't take much to come up with some clear ones if you were interested. 
























Initial designs for resin bases for my mate. These pics are of early 25mm tests while we perfected the process on the CNC.








Hard to see, but the 2 smaller bases have a wolf head in the shield and Lupus on the scroll
Harry - Warmill

Quick edit, we've been working on some generic Fist base designs that would be good for any imperial fist, crimson fist, etc chapters:








We're also going to do a range of angel and wolf designs.

Ed's also been doing concepts for multi-part display stands:

































more pics on our imgur @ http://warmill.imgur.com/

cheers!


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all

We've been busy on quite a few things recently, coming up with new base designs and whatnot, and I even found some time to work on the Valkyrie kit!

I've decided to remodel some of the turret, as it wasn't quite detailed enough and didn't look Imperial-y enough for my tastes, but in the meantime I've finished splitting up the rotor into kit form ready for machining. Here's the assembly instructions to show how it will go together, it shows the movement ranges as well.









The main support for the whole thing. There is a plug on the back side that fits into the slot for the valkyrie wings.









Attaching the exhaust vent.









The main axle for the wing to pivot for forwards and backwards motion. 









The wing plugs into the axle.









This is the axle that allows the rotor fan to rotate within the wing.









The protectice shroud for the fan plugs onto the axle.









The fan slides on.









The fan pin plugs in and can be glued to hold the fan on, but still let the fan spin in its housing.









The whole assembly plugs into the underside of the wing by a couple of pegs.









underside of the finished wing.









The wing pivoting backwards









In this position the valkyrie would be flying forwards and strafing to the left 









Forward thrust

Hope you guys enjoy, I've modelled it so that everything can be machined in 2 parts in recesses that we can pour silicone over to make an instant 2-part mould. I hope to get a master machined in the next couple of weeks, other projects allowing.

Comments and suggestions always welcome 

Harry - Warmill


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love the stuff that you make! I have been buying Rhino doors from FW before but since they only have one set of Ultramarines doors It gets kinda repetetive. Seeing what you can do I´m seriously thinking of maybe ordering some rhino and landraider doors from you guys.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

They are looking bloody brilliant mate, wish I had access to stuff like that. Best of luck in setting up the business, may be making a requets or 2 in the future.


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, if you haven't seen this already this is a custom Rhino hatch we made for a guy on Dakka, 










and with a wash of ink to help the detail show up:










so you can see we can go pretty crazy. Once we've had a chance to make up some of the doors and hatches with cutom panels we'll get a few pics up. As always, too many ideas, not enough time!

Harry


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Totally amazing, I'm taking some for sure for my characters


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you make all that stuff? wow thats pretty amazing.

how about: +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning work. The bases are excellent, and the ones you have painted look great. The models aren't too shoddy either. +rep.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Wonderful stuff, sir. Great to see "cottage industry" of this calibre! +rep

Will you perchance be doing any fantasy stuff? I think that technique could make some lovely stone floor bases inlaid with Dwarf runes for certain slayer-type models for AoW that I may have ordered... :biggrin:


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol I just took a break from drawing viking runes to check the log. At the moment we don't have any plans to make fantasy ranges as we're 40k fans ourselves, but we could be persuaded to do a commissioned set...

If you're interested PM us and we can discuss it further 

Harry


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, that is sweet. Do you cast into that MDF (from what I've seen it can withstand a huge amount of heat)?

I'd love to buy some stuff off you, but I'm broke at the moment (well, looking into buying stuff). Honestly, brilliant work +Rep


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

these look better and better every new image you add. I might have to get some bases from you guys eventully.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wonderful stuff, nice work .


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Dude, that is sweet. Do you cast into that MDF (from what I've seen it can withstand a huge amount of heat)?
> 
> I'd love to buy some stuff off you, but I'm broke at the moment (well, looking into buying stuff). Honestly, brilliant work +Rep


Glad you like it  The stuff is actually a resin known as chemiwood, by cutting the models in a recess we can just pour silicon over it to get a mould. Then we do resin pours as normal, and when the mould gives up the ghost just pour another one!

Harry


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great stuff really! 

Everything looks very well done, and all worth the price. 

I'm very interested in seeing the valkyrie to completion :grin:


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Your stuff is INCREDIBLE and at the risk of being "that" guy, how do you circumvent GW's IP Gestapo to sell this stuff?

FFX


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks glad you like it 

We haven't had any issues yet as we've only just started making stuff and we're still making our website, but we shouldn't have any problems as all our designs are either our own or generic stuff that GW can't claim copyright on. Things like the aquila, the templar symbols, words like Fenris and even the Chaos star have all been around a lot longer than GW! The only time we will use GW IP is for either our own personal use or as a commission, for example we're making some Aurora chapter bases for a guy who approached us on Ebay.

Here's something we made as a personal piece, I reckon Marneus Calgar would look pretty sweet on it

























Hope that answers your questions That Guy 
Harry


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

FFX you have to remember that they are also not actively taking business away from GW, as they are doing bases, not models or bits or the like.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> FFX you have to remember that they are also not actively taking business away from GW, as they are doing bases, not models or bits or the like.


Great point KA.. that being said I'd like to see some skull bases. LOL

FFX


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow some nice stuff there, i wouldnt mind seeing some chaos stuff, id like to see what you come up with (especially Word Bearer stuff only cause im baised lol).


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

*Resoponce to chaos bases*

Hello!

Ed Here, the other half of WarMill!

I havent posted here before, its mostly been harry's thing so if it looks / feels abit ofdd its due to me being a nub! 

here goes! 









Hot image of all the Chaos bases just as the Laser finished 









Close up of a chaos star









A couple of Chaos themed 40mm bases









Hot closeup action! 25mm Chaos bases









Big bag of bases!









Another hot closeup!

<a href="http://imgur.com/zo4Av" title="Hosted by imgur.com">http://imgur.com/zo4Av.jpg</a>
Harry's skull outlines









a rubbish image sorry folks, but a selection of skulls, scrolls and numerals!
So yeah been pretty busy recently, we'll try and add some nice images in the future. As you can see we have a few skulls and plenty of chaos iconography. PM us for details


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow I love your stuff so much I almost wanna work on my models again.


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

So long as you buy your bases from us!

We're working on some concepts for Necron bases - other than some of the more obvious symbols, is there anything that springs to mind that could work?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

WarMill said:


> So long as you buy your bases from us!
> 
> We're working on some concepts for Necron bases - other than some of the more obvious symbols, is there anything that springs to mind that could work?



How about casting them in a coloured resin? like a see through green similar to what their guns have on them. Don't know how possible that is...

I'm seriously considering getting you guys to do the bases for my inquisitor warband once i get some cash.....i could have all of the character names etched into their bases.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

oh wow this is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> How about casting them in a coloured resin? like a see through green similar to what their guns have on them. Don't know how possible that is...
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting you guys to do the bases for my inquisitor warband once i get some cash.....i could have all of the character names etched into their bases.


We've got a load of coloured acrylic in different colours, one of which is basically the same green as the necron rods. You can also colour the edges in with a sharpie marker and they look awesome.

Yes you could have all your different character names on your base


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

WarMill where do I buy? I have a Blood Angels army erecting in the next little while and would love your bases!

PM me please!


----------



## Legoss85 (May 7, 2011)

I have been checking out all of you guys stuff here and on dakka, and all I can say is wow. Being an idiot on a computer, I am always so amazed by what you people who are good with one can do


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Who needs sleep?!

Some samples of our forthcoming Necron bases


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi All

This weekend has been manic, we've spent most of it answering emails! We've been working on new bases, commissions, and due to some enquiries about whether it would be for sale, the Valkyrie kit.

Ed's been knockiing himself out working on our website and Necron inspired bases, having only had the initial idea on Friday! We've been playing colouring in the edges of the clear bases, and the result is pretty sweet. Ive been working on getting the Valkyrie ready for machining, and started cutting the first of 4 masters for the rotor moulds, as well as reworking the chin turret design to bring it up to the standard of the rest of the kit.. This is going to be a lengthy project but should be worth it. Kits will be up for sale once it's ready for production.

Cheers all
Harry

Ps to the guys who PMed us but we haven't replied to yet, you haven't been forgotten! 










The new more rugged turret in progress.










We're designing the turret to be scalable for a battle tank / APC variant










The first master for one of the rotor moulds after the roughing pass.










The size of the wing next to the Valkyrie










What you get when you colour in the edge of a base with Sharpie pens!


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow! if i win the lottery, i'll base my whole guard army on your stuf!! 

Very nice stuff, look forward to seeing more!

oh and some IG squad markers, objective markers and order tolkens would make you a few ££ too im pretty sure :victory:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

WarMill said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ed Here, the other half of WarMill!
> 
> ...


ooh, yay chaos bases, wow looking pretty awesome


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all

It's been a bit manic this last week, Ed's been doing overtime and I've been decorating with my girlfriend, not to mention all the e-mails and PMs we've had, but we still managed to get a few bits made. Ed's been steaming ahead with the Necron-inspired bases, and been experimenting with different colours of acrylic, as well as some mirrored acrylic that looks awesome. We've also just finished cutting the first of 4 masters for the valkyrie rotors, and have just started cutting the other side of the left wing, so hopefully that will be finished around the weekend. 

Apart from that we've been following up possible commissions and trying to get our website set up, so hopefully we can get it launched soon and starting getting some stuff up for sale!

Cheers all, here's some pics 
Harry - Warmill









A 40mm Necron inspired base









1 of the 25mm designs









Another 25mm design









Mirrored acrylic designs. These worked especially well :victory:









The finishing pass for the rotor master in progress









Close-up of the finished main rotor axle. Love the tiny rivets around the edge!









The finished master. The top half of the left wing. Only 3 more to go! The balls in each corner will be locator holes on the mould.









The wing. The fan is only in the middle to make moulding and casting easier. When built the fan will spin and pivot on an axis!









The other parts of the wing, including the pivoting axle and main rotor block. It took 3 solid days of machining to make this but should make producing copies easier and produce a neater sprue.


----------



## Legoss85 (May 7, 2011)

Guys, your work so far has been awesome, you almost make me want to run a guard army for these awesome valks


----------



## WarMill (Apr 14, 2011)

hey all, sorry for the lack of updates! I had the fun of decorating and having to do clean install of windows and Ed's been doing overtime at work, but we still managed to find time to get some bits done.

We've been working on some crystal swords for a couple of guys who want them for their Eldar, as well doing some designs for our Wolf range. I've also finsihed the second of 4 masters for the valkyrie rotor kit, so once the next 2 are done we can start moulding and casting 










The wolf range





































Playing around with some ideas for our Spartan range, the Upside-Down-Omega-Soldier bases. Don't expect to see these exact designs up for general sale but it gives an idea of where we're going with this range, lots of greco-roman stuff.




























How they will look on the battlefield 




































































































Ork bases 










The second valkyrie master










The left wing ready for moulding

Cheers all!

Harry - Warmill


----------

